# Keeping Horses on Dryland Pasture



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes. The question is how long before it turns to dirt/weeds? What is the precip zone there? 

To get some really good answers specific to your location, talk to your local Extension agent.


----------



## ShireLover (Feb 28, 2011)

Westcliffe gets about 16" of rain a year.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

with 35 acres and 16" precip, you just might be able to save some by making multiple small paddocks and rotating frequently, leaving one or two areas as sacrifice pens for the wet season and when everything is completely dormant.

I have a meager 5 acres of dryland, but only 9" of precip (mostly snow, though) and have been transforming it into a paddock paradise system with dryland pasture in the center. The boys only get to go in the center for short stints of time a few times per month. Sadly, 9" isn't enough to sustain animals on such small acreage, but you have much more rainfall and could do it with very careful management!


----------



## ShireLover (Feb 28, 2011)

I read your thread about making your paddock paradise, it was very interesting.

We would definitely have the property cross fenced and probably a smaller sacrifice paddock for the wet season.

It gets about 16" of rain and another 90" of snow.

I currently live in Alabama where we don't have to worry about the precip


----------



## ShireLover (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone else have any opinion?


----------

